# Urgent help needed by 10pm please!



## Rosieposie1 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to take my ovidrel trigger shots tight ( I have 2) at 10pm. Only think is my husband injected all the gonal f and orgalutran so this is my first go, he's not here tonight is cant do it.

I'm just panicking as there is an air bubble in the pen, it's not an actual injection like the orgalutran but in a one like gonal f. 

Don't know what to do!


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

The instructions should tell you if a air bubble is a problem or not and how to get rid of it if there is one. Good luck x


----------



## Louket (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi

Don't panic, the pens are really easy to use and its much more difficult to get a bubble that you need to worry about in there. 

Once the needles on just gently flick the vile and that should release any bubbles. Remember you only need to worry about large air bubbles, little tiny ones are fine and won't cause any harm. 

Goodluck!


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi
My husband did all my injections but was out the night I had to do ovritrille
If it is the same as mine- there should be instructions where you basically screw it until the number goes down to zero 
My nurse told me not to worry too much about bubbles- just make sure that after the shot you leave it in the skin to absorb before pulling away -- and don't worry as it doesn't hurt xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Like the others have said ou can flick the bubble out.


Attached are the official instructions which include bubble removal 


Tony
x


----------



## Rosieposie1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you, that's really helpful.

Just wondering, I've had all my injections in the side of my thigh which is what my clinic told me to do however it says inject in the stomach or front of thigh!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

all my injections except the ovitrelle went in my thigh, the ovitrelle in my stomach, about an inch lower than belly button but slightly to one side. the worst part is worrying you're getting it right.


----------



## Louket (Aug 15, 2012)

My clinic said it had to go in your tummy but all clinics seem to give different advice


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

I injected ovitrelle pen in the top of my thigh on sunday night and had 12 'beautiful' (doctors words) eggs collected at noon today. While holding needle point up flick the pen lightly where the liquid is to release the bubbles. Also after u have screwed on the needle you can very gently press the pen and if liquid forms on the top of the needle then u are good to go. The instructions should have pictures for you to follow also
Best of luck.


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ya i  injected ovitrelle pen, in my belly, just below my belly button, i think clinics have diff ways of doing it, but iv in thigh or belly is fine as long as you get it in and keep it in for 15 sec after you will be fine,


----------



## Rosieposie1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------

